# UOA: 2016 Audi S3 - EA888 Gen 3 - Factory Fill - 2007mi



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Below is the UOA for my 2016 Audi S3 with the EA888 Gen 3 TFSI engine. This is still the factory fill with 2007 miles on it. I will probably wait to change at the 5k service. 

Lab was Polaris Labs


----------



## alexdva (Mar 30, 2016)

It seems alright for being the break in oil, I did replace my breaking oil like at 1.7k miles on my 2015 S3.

I did a oil analisis at 10k to see if I can extended and it came back normal with still good additives in it. I going to retest at 12.5k miles.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Probably have a 504.00/507.00 oil from the factory looking at viscosity and TBN 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

